# sparks and mencer- the forest store



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

after the success of the spasda thing, i now present sparks and mencer!
it is also based on the mangled moose but this time it is a FANTASY ROLEPLAY! so you are not a space marine you are say a elf or a vampire but it is set in the warhammer fantasy world. enjoy!:victory::biggrin:


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm the ogre walking into the store and headed straight for the rhinox meat aisle. When he got there he gathered armfuls up and carried them to the checkout. After paying with his Gut-card he whistled and his pet sabretusk came into the store. As all the store assistants ran away from the great cat, Sarcasm fed him some of the rhinox meat and ate the rest himself. After they had both finished they wandered deeper into the store.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

khorneflake the bloodletter walked in and promptly devoured the store managerm but promptly spit out the soulless wretch. he went to the soul aisle and picked out some fresh souls, ripe and plump. however, as he finished up his chopping list, he caught the scent. "no, it cant be.... a LOLCAT" he immediately went hunting for the daemonic delicacy


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: i know this is fantasy but i wanted to be a ringwraith so badly! hope it's ok!

Black Apostle Vilhelm walked into the store, but what he was craving he knew not what it was yet. He had just recently been turned into a ringwraith and his new black robes, dark armor, nifty sword and black horse were still new to him. it was a fate he had wanted really, but the horse kind of smelled so he had left it outside with his weapons. as he walked inside he spotted a large troll feeding a very large catlike creature, what they were eating looked good so he went to the nearest clerk and asked her nicely, "Mam where can I get what they have?" to him it sounded fine but she screamed loudly and ran away.

he stood there dumbfounded and asked another clerk the same thing but he also ran away screaming. a little pissed off he decided to find the stuff himself, little did he know that what sounded like words to him simpley came out as wraith screams to other beings, and that if he wanted to say something they could understand he would have to talk very very slowly.:laugh:


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm and Sab (the sabretusk) were walking down the dispel scroll aisle when Sarcasm remembered one of the things he needed to buy. Grabbing a nearby store assistant by the neck, Sarcasm held him up and asked, slowly so the stupid human would understand, "Where are the gnoblars?" The terrified assistant pointed the way and Sarcasm dropped him on the floor. As he walked in the direction he had been shown, he decided that he probably shouldn't use the next gnoblar he bought as food for Sab. The ogre absent-mindedly scratched the sabretusk behind the ear and Sab purred happily.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix the lizard dude wandered in, stegadon meat at the top of his list. looking through the store he saw an ogre, a ringwraith and a bloodthirster, all looking for something to eat. bumping into the ogre he looked up, then looked down and tried to hurry away from the ceatures reach. looking round he found a man on the floor, picked him up and growled "you allow ogres in?" dropped him, then went off into the darker parts of the store.

ooc: its fine with me if u want to be a ringwraith villhelm, its fantsy!


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

seeing the sabertusk, kf decided to theif it, putting it into a giant eco-friendly bag, and taking it to the deli....


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

"MY SABRETUSK!!!" bellowed Sarcasm at the top of his lungs (which is very loud). "MINE!!! HANDS OFF!!!" Sarcasm charged into khorneflake before he could reach the deli and stole his eco-friendly bag. He ripped it open and Sab jumped out. "RUN, SAB RUN!!!" he shouted. The sabretusk ran out of the store and got safely to Sarcasm's hiding place, where no one would find him, not even great big daemons.

With Sab safe, Sarcasm turned his attention to khorneflake. "Think you can eat my pets do you? We'll see about that!!!" With a roar Sarcasm charged into the daemon, using his momentum to knock it to the floor. He then kicked the daemon repeatedly before tying it up and hanging it from one of the signs dangling down from the roof of the store. "HA!!!" shouted Sarcasm, "That'll teach you not to touch my pet!!!"


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Flerden the Vampire walked in and a saber tusk ran out. When he saw Khorneflake hang by a sign he just laughed. Flerden walked to one of the workers and bit him.
''Ah that was refreshing''
He stared att Black apostle wilhelm for a short while and wondered if he was a vampire of some sort.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

khorneflake played dead, and let the ogre string him up, but he teleported back in the store. as he walked in the store, he got an idea. taking some beef jerky, he garotted the Ogre as payback, and took him to the deli. putting the now unconsios ogre into the deli slicer, taking off about 2 inches of stomach fat and left the ogre to wake up, bleeding from the stomach.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm was quietly reading the label of a box of cereal when he smelled the blood from the deli section. now ringwraiths can be really great people if you get to know them, very sweet really, but when they smell blood all hell breaks loose. Vilhelm went wild immediately and charged khorneflake, picking him up and throwing him at a vampire entering the store.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

ooc: Attention all fantasy dudes! there is now a pit fighting bit of the shop, but you have to ask the relevant character if he would like his brains bashed out. you can also use mounts (only basic ones like horses, coldones and boars not dragons) and you can use weapons!!!! yes i did say weapons! Enjoy!


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

OOC: As a mount could I ride a rhinox?

Staunching the blood from his stomach with a bit of beef jerky he found around his neck, Sarcasm pondered how the bloodthrister managed to cut into his stomach without removing or even touching his gut-plate. Putting it down to the weird powers daemons have he left the deli and continued on his way to the gnoblar pens. He was nearly there when he past the pit-fighting arena. This caught his attention and he went over for a closer look.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The adrenaline from his rampage still flowing through him Vilhelm quitely followed after the troll. From a distance he saw the pitfighting arena and clapped his hands with glee. he quickly ran outside, got on his horse, Nibbler, and made his way to the arena brandishing his Morgul blade once he was in the pit.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

ooc: yes rhinox count!

karix moved out of the dark alley thing and looked at the pit fighting arena. erge to kill ogres rising... he thought to him self. running out of the shop, he grabbed his cold one, obsinite blade, shield and a pack of 'get scales quick' powder. urging the smelly beast to leap the ring he got in a waited for the next fool to come after him.


----------

